# Timney Triggers



## nmurph (Jul 18, 2018)

I bought two 510's to install on my 700's (30-06, .270). I've read that a good AM trigger makes quite a difference in the accuracy of these. One has a Leupold and the other a Vortex scope, both with Leupold rings and bases.  One gun had a trigger job done many years ago. I really can't tell much difference bw the two. Anyone have any tips on installing these triggers? I wanted to start with the triggers.  I'll probably upgrade the stocks as well, maybe before this year's season.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 18, 2018)

took a minute but I found where I wrote it out once
http://forum.gon.com/threads/installing-a-new-trigger.900657/


----------



## nmurph (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I've looked at vids and I don't think it's above my skill set.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 20, 2018)

a lot of them show removing the pins but it isn't necessary especially the bolt stop


----------



## nmurph (Jul 21, 2018)

The triggers came today but it will be Monday bf I get to them.


----------



## ky55 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> a lot of them show removing the pins but it isn't necessary especially the bolt stop



Yep, letting the bolt stop get loose turns a simple job into a real pain in the neck!

.


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 28, 2018)

@nmurph , I don't know where you're located, but I'm in Dallas.  If you need a hand just give me a holler.  I'd be happy to install them for you, or give you a hand, or just watch you while you do it.  No charge.

Semper Fi!


----------



## nmurph (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks,  but I'm in the opposite corner of the state.

I've made up my mind to swap in the BDL bottom metal and put everything into a B&C stock.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm not an armorer and I don't have a trigger pull gauge...should have everything else and would be happy to help you as well.


----------



## killerv (Jul 30, 2018)

I've installed a few. Great for the money.  You may have to do some filing on the stock for the safety  and bolt release to operate as expected.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for the offers!

I was going to pillar bed the stocks,  but i've decided to put Bell and Carlson stocks on instead. I've got to get the bottom metal to turn them into BDL's. I did come across a company named AG Composites. They make carbon fiber stocks in Alabama and they make them to fit the ADL. Strangely enough,  I prefer the smooth bottom of the ADL vs the BDL or especially a DBM. I emailed them today and I'm waiting to hear back about pricing.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 31, 2018)

What type of stock are you looking for?  Have you considered HS Precision?  They make an ADL model with a bedding block as well as pillar I think.  I think you can also get it with or without the raised comb.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm familiar with HS. I didn't realize they make an ADL model. Not having to buy the BDL parts puts their price very close to B&C + bottom metal. Are they superior to the B&C stocks? Both have full length bedding block.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 31, 2018)

not sure I could say superior but they are mighty fine...think this is what is on the Sendero in BDL format.  If you are close you can come by and feel one I don't have on a rifle in LA BDL.

https://www.hsprecision.com/shop2/r...00/remington-700-adl-long-action-rifle-stock/


----------



## Buckstop (Jul 31, 2018)

You might check on Stocky's site. Seems like I saw a combo sale on B & C stocks with BDL bottom metal included.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 31, 2018)

HS precisions are generally rated about the B&C but the B&C are fine.  The best light weight are McMillan's but you pay a heavy price for those.. A new company to check out is the Grayboe company headed up by one of the Mcmillan boys.. they make stock exclusively for the 700

https://grayboe.com/stocks/


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 31, 2018)

i may be wrong but I think Grayboe only offers BDLs.  Another thing about HS I think the stocks are available with or without the larger palm swell more like the old Senderos than M24 or newer Sendero with the wide beavertail.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 31, 2018)

I found some HS ADL for what a B&C + bottom metal will cost me... just got to decide which way to go,  and pull the trigger.

The AG Composites are $549... but they are light! They would be interesting if I was building a mountain gun.


----------



## Kenetrek (Jan 4, 2019)

killerv said:


> I've installed a few. Great for the money.  You may have to do some filing on the stock for the safety  and bolt release to operate as expected.[/uu
> 
> Hi Killerv, I am trying to finish installing a new Timmey Trigger into my Remington 700 Mountian Rifle laminate stock but must do some inlettling to make it fit. Have you done this type of inletting and if so would you recommend this as a DIY project? I have contacted a couple of gunsmiths and have not been able to get the work done. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 4, 2019)

FWIW, One of the first upgrades I would do is add the BDL bottom metal. I've had a BDL since 1983 and I also have rifles with a clip, a Browning Abolt II with a floorplate and clip, tubular magazines and I've owned and shot many other types.
Hands down, the best has been the BDL. Easy to top off a shot or load just one. After the hunt just drop the floorplate and catch the rounds in your hand, close floorplate and eject live round and the gun is unloaded.
Just something to consider.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 4, 2019)

"they" say the ADL is a stiffer setup.  I don't normally load my ADL or BDL to capacity.  That way I can slip the round out of the chamber and snap it down into the box...just my work around


----------



## nmurph (Jan 4, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> "they" say the ADL is a stiffer setup.  I don't normally load my ADL or BDL to capacity.  That way I can slip the round out of the chamber and snap it down into the box...just my work around



This is what I do.


----------

